# Crawler Hunting



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Tonight with rain showers coming through was a good night for finding Night Crawlers in the backyard, I gathered up 5 1/2 dozen.

I know when I go crawler hunting if I set the sprinkler out vs. it raining out, I always find more crawlers coming to the surface at night if it has rained out compared to me running the sprinkler.

Is there something I can attach to the garden hose that gets added to the water that comes out the sprinkler that will attract more crawler to the surface at night?
And does anyone know if there is any lawn additives or anything I can do to put on my lawn that will feed the crawlers I haven't gotten yet to make them grow larger?

Not wanting to go to extremes for crawlers, over the summer I find plenty, just curious. Seems if I can have worms in the worm bedding and feed them the store purchased food for a month or so, they get larger and more solid, if I have them compared to when I originally find them.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

when I used to be young I always catch night crawler.. now u talking about how to make it big and feed .. I used left over coffee brew and mix with wet newpaper.. worms will love it and make it fat and bigger


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

WOW I forgot all about pickin crawlers. I use to love doing that. Some of those suckers would get back into their hole pretty fast. It was always cool to find the lovers. Two at once was always a bonus.

If you got room in your backyard make a big pile of leaves and wet it down pretty good. They will get under there and it is easy pickins!!!

Going to have to get my flashlight and bucket and get after some!


----------



## jhamzhie1089 (May 9, 2005)

Worms will eat just about everything. Back when my brother and i used to run a worm farm...we would put crushed leaves, shredded paper, old fruits and vegitables, etc in the buckets.

In my eyes it doesnt really make sense to "buy" bedding for them...all you have to do is just get some dirt and food. They will be just fine in that.


----------

